# How Do You Handle a Biting 1-year-old?



## Zadee (Oct 20, 2006)

DD bit DS this AM. Hard enough to leave tooth indents in his cheek! Poor boy wailed.

How do you handle a biting one year old???!!!







:


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Subbing because ds1 has been leaving bite marks all over ds2 for a couple weeks now. I try to catch him in the act and respond, but he can be pretty sneaky







I need some more ideas as well.


----------



## my2boys9703 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have gone through this phase with two of my boys and now it's starting with my youngest, who is 15 months.

I have this article saved here on my computer and it's actually helpful.

http://www.ca.uky.edu/fcs/keys/Handl...h_Toddlers.pdf


----------

